# Bose sound system (not very good?)



## Sean_numark (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all

Ok ive had my TT for about 4 weeks now and im very underwhelmed by the Bose sound system, not only that but the passenger rear side sounds very tinny and vibrating a lot even under low volume. Is this a common fault? its that bad that ive even tested each speaker individually to see if any of them are blown but they all seem fine. But i do get a lot of vibration off the rear passenger one. I just thought with it being the Bose version it would have some umphh but to tell you the truth the sound system in my Kia Sportage is far better and its a standard set up


----------



## Guybrush (May 3, 2017)

I don't think the bose is too bad. The quality is pretty well rounded, and sounds much better when I put audio through the AUX rather than FM etc. I'm not sure if this is because my AUX-Bluetooth adaptor amplifies the sound slightly, but the bass is much improved.

Is the vibration not the trim, rather than the speaker?


----------



## woodgnome (Nov 8, 2016)

I think my Bose Soundlink Mini has a more rounded sound and more umphh than the Bose in the TT unfortunately 










It's still a good system but maybe not quite as good as I was expecting.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I've got Bose with the Audi concert and have been considering changing it since I bought the car three years ago lol. I start looking and the different reviews and head unit talk confuses me so I keep putting it off.

I don't want car play or navigation, just a half descent looking unit with quality sound, easy install without spending sill money. :?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear your not happy with your BOSE sound system. Maybe there is a fault with it.

Everyone who has travelled in my vehicle has passed comment on how good the sound is and in terms of bass it feels like it will shatter the windows on occasions, half volume is too loud in other words.

The BOSE brand is synonymous with quality and I like to get it and see the BOSE logo on the door speakers.

I get better quality sound via the 6CD changer unit and AUX input compared to the iPod connection. I have mp3 CD's in my head unit so I can fit almost all of my music onto CD's and sound quality is way better than via the iPod connection.

Hope you sort it out, as it is an expensive option on the car and you should be getting your moneys worth.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"The BOSE brand is synonymous with quality...."

I would dispute that. In my view the brand is an example of marketing hype overcoming technical quality. Unfortunately, Audi bought into that.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

?  :lol:


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

What would everyone say is the best aftermarket sound system that beats the Bose system in the TTs? Been thinking of upgrading mine for a while too


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

Ive got the BOSE and personally i think its fantastic

the bass on it rattles the windows but the vocals remain very clear, i do however listen to imusic stream only i dont have radio on so cant comment if the sound qual is different then

Its 10x better than my wifes Harmon Kardon system in her mini, and the one i had in a merc. My mates got the meridian system in his Jag and he reckons my BOSE is just as good


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"What would everyone say is the best aftermarket sound system that beats the Bose system in the TTs?"

As far as I know there is only one off the shelf sound system (as opposed to the head unit) that is made for the Mk2 TT. It's the Alpine SPC-400TT.


----------



## woodgnome (Nov 8, 2016)

Rodddimus said:


> Ive got the BOSE and personally i think its fantastic
> 
> the bass on it rattles the windows but the vocals remain very clear, i do however listen to imusic stream only i dont have radio on so cant comment if the sound qual is different then
> 
> Its 10x better than my wifes Harmon Kardon system in her mini, and the one i had in a merc. My mates got the meridian system in his Jag and he reckons my BOSE is just as good


My Mrs' Harmon Kardon System in her Mini beats my Bose hands down. Maybe I should get my Bose amp checked out :?


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

Either that or my mrs Harmon kardon is buggered :lol:


----------



## Gavtt07 (May 8, 2017)

I too was underwhelmed by the bose system in my 57 tfsi and was unimpressed with the bass thinking there was a problem with the amp, after removing it and finding no corrosion etc I reinstalled and then ordered a new head unit from xtron....the change is unbelievable and the sound system is now something I'm proud of, thumping bass and tight mids.....mu advice to you is change your head unit


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got Bose and Audi Sat Nav head unit, and I think the Bose sound quality is terrible.

Apparently the best thing is to change the head unit.


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats what i did.
100% improvement


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've no idea how the system in the TT sounds (mine doesn't have any sound system) but I know the BOSE in the B7 RS4 is notoriously bad...I changed the head unit and front speakers, disconnected the rear speakers, added a decent amp and sub, and it sounds great now!

The main thing to spend money on is a good amp - even if you don't change head unit or speakers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanM (May 29, 2017)

Ok it looks like a change of head unit then, was hoping it would be a cheap fix.....

As for the rattle it could be the trim I suppose, I'll need to take a closer look I think...

And to think all this time I wanted an Audi I wanted one with Bose........so so disapointed


----------



## SeanM (May 29, 2017)

FJ1000 said:


> I've no idea how the system in the TT sounds (mine doesn't have any sound system) but I know the BOSE in the B7 RS4 is notoriously bad...I changed the head unit and front speakers, disconnected the rear speakers, added a decent amp and sub, and it sounds great now!
> 
> The main thing to spend money on is a good amp - even if you don't change head unit or speakers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure u can just change the Bose Amp can you?


----------



## SeanM (May 29, 2017)

By the way is there a sub anywhere on the Bose version? If there is I can find it LOL


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

SeanM said:


> By the way is there a sub anywhere on the Bose version? If there is I can find it LOL












see: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=16220&mode=view


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

The BOSE amp giving bad sound due to corrosion, is a very common fault! I would check that first.
See here also: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=555809


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Thought must be an issue/fault.

It's pretty obvious that anyone having poor sound quality with bose have a fault as if it's working properly the sound is great.

Hope you get it sorted, it will be worth it 8)


----------

